# Fumes in Cabin w Heater On



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Additional info: I've had three consecutive winters of some type of coolant leak. During the same visit (noted above), for the valve cover gasket, they replaced the water pump. 

I am seeing a lot about the Engine Oil Cooler. I told the shop to check that. They told me about the issues listed above.


----------



## mikeebr (May 20, 2018)

Hi amccluskey7. I am having the same problems with my 2012 chevrolet cruze 1.4l turbo. Most likely you have an oil like just like I do. My Cruze leaks behind the Catalytic converter. I have recently changed the Turbo Oil Cooler Feed Line, and it stills dripping and smelling oil all over the car. So now I believe it is the Turbo Oil Cooler gasket itself. 

Few components to be checked for oil leaks are Turbo oil cooler return line. Camshaft Sensor gasket. Valve cover gasket. And mostly important the Turbo Oil Cooler itself. This last one seems to be my problem as I mentioned, and unfortunately this is what i find the most time consuming item to be repaired/fixed.

A quick search on google for "Oil leak behind catalytic converter" which led me to CruzeTalk mention those components as main reason for oil leaks. However they are not all the reasons, keep in mind that there many other reasons such as hoses, head gasket, etc. 

I can't post links just yet because I only have 2 posts. But search for these if you will repair it yourself

Turbo Oil feed line -> cruzetalk . com/forum/129-gen1-engine-transmission-tutorials/118210-how-replace-turbo-oil-feed-line.html
Valve cover replacement -> cruzetalk . com/forum/129-gen1-engine-transmission-tutorials/49665-how-replace-valve-camshaft-cover-1-4l-turbo.html
Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Gasket -> cruzetalk . com/forum/129-gen1-engine-transmission-tutorials/161034-how-replace-cpasv-camshaft-position-actuator-solenoid-valve-seals.html
Turbo Oil Cooler Gaskets replacement -> youtube . com/watch?v=uQYIadgkQuY

Good luck with your new Cruze Adventure. I have an appointment at Chevrolet this coming Saturday for oil change and to get an estimate for changing the gaskets on my turbo oil cooler.

I love my Cruze but man I got so many problems with this cars =(


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

amccluskey7 said:


> the car smells like oil when the heat is on and when it is cold.


Only when the heater is on? That's interesting. If it was under the hood, I'd expect it to be there anytime you were pulling outside air. There's nothing in the cooling system that changes when you turn on the heater. The heater core is "on" all the time. There's flapper doors that block or route air though it to control the air temp.

The heater box of the early models were greased with something that smelled like coolant when it got hot. I suspect you have something in the vent system that's getting stinky when you warm things up.


----------

